# Low FODMAP Pasta



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

There is a great range of gluten free pasta from Doves Farm,http://www.dovesfarm.co.uk/gluten-free/gluten-free-pasta/?productOffset=0Some of the range contain maize and tomato, and others [higher fibre] brown rice, so those won't suit all, but there are some that will be okay. My personal favourite is the Organic Tricolore. All my family eat this, the kids don't notice the difference.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

While on the subject of simple LFD foods, how about this recipe from doves farm, we eat these pancakes regularly. Filled with salmon, Rocket and a little Mayo for example.This recipe makes 6 flatbreads.Ingredients100 g Buckwheat Flour or Rice Flour or Gluten Free Flour 180 ml Water2 tbsps OilMethod1.Mix together the flour, salt, water and 1 spoon of oil.2.Leave to stand for 15/20 minutes.3.Heat a little oil in a heavy frying pan until starts to smoke.4.Stir the batter then put 2/3 spoonfulls onto the hot pan. (Smooth the batter out to form a circle if necessary).5.Cook on medium until air bubbles appear then turn to dough & cook other side.6.Stack cooked flat bread wraps on a plate, covering with film or foil to stop them from drying out.http://www.dovesfarm.co.uk/recipes/quick-flat-bread-tortilla-wraps/#


----------

